# Wer hat alles einen server??

## Ezekeel

Hallo,

da es hier schon so lange keine Umfrage mehr gab und sich somit schon lange niemand mehr darüber aufgerget hat möchte ich diesen cholerikern die Möglichkeit bieten sich mal wieder zu ärgern!  :Smile: 

Und zwar möchte ich mir ohne dass ich es wirklich brauche einen Server mieten - das einzige was ich mir leisten kann bzw. was ich bereit bin auszugeben wäre ein vserver bei server4you. Nun würde mich einfach mal interessieren wer hier im Forum noch einen Server hat, wozu und bei wem. In erster linie interessiert mich natürlich wer, deswegen auch die Umfrage:

Ps.: Wenn jemand ein günstigeres aber vergleichbares angebot wie bei server4you hat kann er das gerne hier melden!  :Smile: 

----------

## Ragin

Ich hab nen eigenen Server zu Hause (router/firewall/ftp/www) und noch einen "gehousten" (was für ein schreckliches Wort) in einem Rechenzentrum für meine Kunden.

----------

## b3cks

diverse root- und vserver für meist eigene zwecke und projekte.

datt ganze zusammen mit nem kumpel der auch der chefadmin is. ;p

nisch wa LL0rd?

kleine traffic info: http://rootix.de/traffic.php

55 und 119 sind reine datenbankserver.

----------

## Anarcho

Habe 2 Root-server für Clan und zuhause nen router/file/print/.../server.

----------

## chrism

Habe einen Fileserver/DHCP Server/Router. Ist ein alter Pentium 2 mit 120 GB platte und 512MB Ram. Laeuft mit Debian und das schon seit 312Tagen.

----------

## dakjo

Da fehlt die auswahl fuer mehrer Server.

----------

## boris64

...und ebenfalls eine auswahl für :

"lokal mit internet, als firewall, router, apache....  UND DESKTOP"

----------

## zinion

Habe einen root-Server auf dem ich nen Webserver, einen CS und einen CS:S-Server sowie Ventrilo betreibe. 

Außerdem habe ich zu Hause einen Server stehen, der als Fileserver und Domänencontroller sowie FTP fürs Homenetwork in unseren Mietshäusern dient.

----------

## moe

Und Mehrfachauswahl sollte möglich sein, hab zu Hause einen Router und einen Server fürs Intranet (also 2 getrennte Maschinen), in ein paar Wochen einen Rootserver und nen VServer (der aber wegkommt, wenn der Root ordentlich läuft).  :Smile: 

Gruss Maurice

----------

## hirnstrudel.de

2 Rootserver bei IPX

allerdings nur einer davon mit gentoo, und der wird gerade erst so langsam eingerichtet  :Smile: 

----------

## Arudil

Wir haben nen 450mhzler mit SuSE als:

DHCP, (DNS? weiss grad garnich..), Fileserver, Mailserver, Gateway/Router, Printserver, MySQL, Firewall wird wohl wegen Gateway auch gleich noch drauf sein.

Jah, das wars dann auch schon.

----------

## slick

Also irgendwie vermisse ich bei der Umfrage das sowohl lokal als auch online.

----------

## mondauge

Ich administriere einen root-Server, der mir und zwei Freunden zusammen gehört. Da drauf laufen: IRC Bouncer, Forum, TVK-Clan Website, Skrupel, TS und Ventrillo Server, Game Server (ET, UT2k4, BF, D3) sowie ein kleiner Mail Server  :Smile: 

----------

## gentop

Bei mir läuft hauptsächlich Samba für unser internes Netzwerk. Ansonsten apache, ssh und nfs.

----------

## Deever

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> Wer hat alles einen server??

 Ich hab einen! Er nennt sich X Server...

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## Ezekeel

 *Quote:*   

> Da fehlt die auswahl fuer mehrer Server

 

Nein eigentlich nicht - für den Inhalt der Umfrage spielt das eigentlich eine unbedeutende Rolle. Es geht mir primär darum, dass ich erfahre wer einen server betreibt. Wer meherere betreibt sollte den höherwertigen nehmen. 

 *Quote:*   

> Und Mehrfachauswahl sollte möglich sein, hab zu Hause einen Router und einen Server fürs Intranet

 

[quote}Also irgendwie vermisse ich bei der Umfrage das sowohl lokal als auch online.[/quote]

Auch hier einfach den höherwertigen nehmen. Also der der am meisten Service am laufen hat  :Laughing:  nein einfach den dem man die höhere Priorität zuordnet. Ich weiss einen lokalen mit einem internetserver zu vergleichen ist schwachsinn, aber macht eben eine Kurzschlußentscheidung, geht ja nicht ans statistikamt! 

 *Quote:*   

> "lokal mit internet, als firewall, router, apache....  UND DESKTOP"

 

eigentlich ist es frech sowas als Linuxneuling zu sagen, aber afaik sollte man auf einem Server keinen Xserver laufen lassen. Das war das erste was man mir gesagt hat als ich mich darüber erkundigt habe -> zu viele Angriffspunkte was in gewisser weise auch nachvollziehbar ist!

----------

## c07

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> eigentlich ist es frech sowas als Linuxneuling zu sagen, aber afaik sollte man auf einem Server keinen Xserver laufen lassen. Das war das erste was man mir gesagt hat als ich mich darüber erkundigt habe -> zu viele Angriffspunkte was in gewisser weise auch nachvollziehbar ist!

 

Klassisch gesehn sollte man überhaupt keine Rechner ins Netz stellen, wenn es nicht unbedingt nötig ist. Aber die Zeiten sind vorbei. Heute sollte man halt drauf achten, dass nicht die ganze Welt alle Rechte drauf hat. Im konkreten Fall halt nicht auf dein Display zugreifen darf.

Wobei du wahrscheinlich eher X-Clients meinst. Die haben halt den Nachteil, dass sie auf DAUs weniger abschreckend sind. Ansonsten ist es halt eine Frage der Wirtschaftlichkeit, ob man dafür, dass alle 2 Wochen ein Freund auf ein paar Seiten zugreifen will, in einen eigenen Server investiert oder stattdessen den eigenen Desktop im Netz hält. Man kann beide Aufgaben auch sauber trennen. Von X braucht im Netz nichts zu sehen sein, wenn man es so will.

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

>  Von X braucht im Netz nichts zu sehen sein, wenn man es so will.

 

```
cat /usr/X11R6/bin/startx | grep tcp

defaultserverargs="-nolisten tcp -br"

```

  :Cool: 

----------

## artbody

Nun ich hab einen Vserver bei einem Hoster

derzeit mit 9 Domains am laufen

dabei 3 phpForen, ein wiki, div.blogs...

als traffic sind es so 30 - 100 GB / Monat 

65GB im Jahresmittel 07

Email ist allerdings bei jeder der Domains eine Weiterleitung auf externen Emailanbieter

Spam hat mir durch die ganze filterei den server derart langsam gemacht, daß diese Variante momentan ganz gut funkt.

Hat auch den Vorteil, daß der externe Mailanbieter einen recht guten spamfilter hat.

Zuhause hab ich nun Gentoo mit 

Apache,Mysql,PHP...Perl Umgebung am laufen.

Testen der Software, welche dann auf den server soll, templates passend machen etc...

Windows kenne ich von früher 

M$98 oder so hab ich mal bei Freunden gesehen  :Laughing: 

----------

## xraver

Bin auch Mieter eines root-Servers. Diesen benötige ich für spezielle Web Angebote die ich mit einem normalen Webspace Angebot nicht realisieren kann.

Bei V-Servern ist mir der Performance zu schlecht. Man ist eben nicht alleine auf dem Server und wenn ein Mitbenutzer die CPU oder Ram auslastet dann sind eben keine Ressourcen für das eigene Projekt da. Ein Kollege hat einen V-Server und wenn ich mal daran arbeiten muss dann ist es schon ärgerlich wenn der Seitenaufbau seiner Site sich mal wieder um 5sec Verzögert.

Natürlich muss man auch bedenken das ein eigener root-Server auch ne Schweine Arbeit machen kann. Man muss eben bei den Security Meldungen hinterher sein.

Würde ich nicht spezielle Programme installieren wollen, dann würde ich lieber zu normalen Webspace greifen.

Das ich meinen Linux-Router (Linksys WRT54GL) zu hause auch Server nennen?  :Wink: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Deever wrote:*   

>  *Ezekeel wrote:*   Wer hat alles einen server?? Ich hab einen! Er nennt sich X Server...
> 
> SCNR,
> 
> /dev

 

ROFL, auch wenn nachträglich!

ich habe hier auf der schüssel laufen: apache, pure-ftp, Xserver( :Smile: ), icecream, SSH,usw... mein eigentlicher fileserver ist im moment down weil ich keine elsa t-out nicht zum laufen bekomme....demnach hab ich keinen internet webserver. die knete ist mir abrer auch zu schade, immerhin gibt es gewisse kostenlose dyndns dienste und der strom ist auch noch nicht so teuer welche 25€ im monat rechtfertigt

----------

## artbody

So dann gild auch mein vmwareserver auf gentoo mit nem debian als Gast, welcher seit ca 1er Stunde   :Laughing: 

----------

## Masterle

Einen Rootserver und nochmal extra 25 GB webspace.

Dann @Home

1x File und für Lans GameServer/Apache/FTP/Samba

1x Internetrouter (eigener Rechner)

Diese beiden sind in ne Glasvitrine eingebaut  :Razz:  schaut relativ schick aus.  :Smile: 

Mfg

Masterle

----------

## sirro

 *artbody wrote:*   

> So dann gild auch mein vmwareserver auf gentoo mit nem debian als Gast, welcher seit ca 1er Stunde  

 

Dein vmwareserver lacht seit einer Stunde?  :Wink: 

Ich hab keinen Server im Internet (guter webspace mit shell-zugang und schnickschnack reicht mir), nur einen alten Rechner zuhause, der als Node für ein Test-Grid dient  :Smile: 

----------

## 178238

Nabend,

Habe hier im heimische Netzwek einen kleinen Server mit 2GB RAM, 2GHz P4 . Dieser wird primär für distcc und als rsync Server verwendet. Ansonsten hab ich fürs Internet ein shellaccount mit etwas webspace. Völlig ausreichend für mich. 

Mfg

Lumpi

----------

## schmidicom

Hab auch einen auf so einem Barbone-PC mit kleinem Stromverbrauch.

Für Windows würde seine Leistung zwar nicht reichen aber dank Gentoo kann er das:

MaNGOS (World of Warcraft-Server)

vsftpd

MySQL

TeamSpeak-Server

TeamSpeak-Client (Als Musicbot)

NFS und NIS -Server

Samba (Domänencontroller)

VPN-Server

Apache

>phpBB

>mediawiki (Eigenes Wikipedia)

>4image (Bildergalerie)

>eqdkp (Raidplaner für WoW)

Einzig der Router mit DHCP ist noch nicht im Server, aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.   :Wink: 

----------

## artbody

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *artbody wrote:*   So dann gild auch mein vmwareserver auf gentoo mit nem debian als Gast, welcher seit ca 1er Stunde   
> 
> Dein vmwareserver lacht seit einer Stunde? 
> 
> Ich hab keinen Server im Internet (guter webspace mit shell-zugang und schnickschnack reicht mir), nur einen alten Rechner zuhause, der als Node für ein Test-Grid dient 

 

ja ging eigentlich ganz einfach zu instalieren.

sogar mit Xorg und enlightenment als oberfläche   :Laughing: 

Naja hab auch schon das zweite Gastsystem nun am laufen.

Ok Spielerei » das mit dem Xorg » klar

@all

oben hab ich mein vserver erwähnt.

und der läuft als debian3.1  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil:   bei server4you  :Rolling Eyes: 

da es bei denen respektive bei der Fa. Parallels (formerly SWsoft(Confixx)) inzwischen auch geklingelt hat, daß php4 und ebenfalls debian3.1 abgekündigt ist, gehe ich grad davon aus, daß eines Tages ne Mail in meinem kasten ankommt, wo das dan als Update morgen oder so passiert und der server dann mal ein paar Stunden nicht erreichbar sein kann

lol

Hatte heute mit dem Supportler von Server 4 you   ein nettes Gespräch

und die schieben den schwarzen Peter zwar auf Fa. Parallels

Aber das glaub ich nicht.

Nun als MiniAdmin plant man sowas vor und simuliert das ganze mal.

ergo ich bastle mir grad nen pseudoMirror

stelle für mich dann das Update aller 9 domains nach

bastle das in ein paar updatescripte und der Tag X darf kommen

immerhin hab ich glaub mehr Vorlauf als die von server4you

denn der Kasper konnte noch nicht mal annähernd was zur Umstellung sagen.

Die schreiben support rosa » glaubt mir » der tat richtig beleidigt als ich ihn um eine Stellungsnahme zur Abkündigung der veralteten Debianversion 3.1 fragte.

Dabei kann man bei Debian fast die Jahresuhr danach stellen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ich habe zwei Quadcore Rootserver wo im Serverzentrum im Deutschland stehen.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Dave

----------

## think4urs11

paßt besser ins   :Arrow:  Diskussionsforum.

----------

## misterjack

Ich hab  'n Server mit 8 Opteron und 64 GB Ram wo im Serverzentrum im Deutschland stehen.  *scnr*

----------

## papahuhn

Ich kenn einen, der von nem Root-Server mit 8fach Opteron und 64GB RAM träumt. *scnr*

----------

